
Return of the city-state - prostoalex
https://aeon.co/essays/the-end-of-a-world-of-nation-states-may-be-upon-us
======
masonic
"If you’d been born 1,500 years ago in southern Europe, you’d have been
convinced that the Roman empire would last forever... By 476 CE it was gone."

Math fail.

If I had been born in CE 517, it would have been "gone" for 40 years already
even before I was _born_ , so I doubt I would have ever thought it would last
forever.

Then again, as a newborn, I wasn't very bright.

